# RockShox Recon Silver TK Coil Forks w/9mm QR to 120mm?



## willgreg21 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello group,

Im putting together a bike for my wife and the frame specifies a 120mm fork with an 1 1/8" steerer. It is the 2011 GT Sensor, XS.

Can the RockShox Recon Silver TK Coil Forks w/9mm QR and 1 1/8" steerer or the RockShox Recon Silver TK Solo Air Forks w/9mm QR 1 1/8" steerer be adjusted for 120mm travel? The RockShox website says these forks must use a 15mm Maxle and tapered steerer if adjusted to 120mm travel. Is this a safety or performance issue?

Thanks, Will


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

It's likely a safety issue for the steerer tube. Tapered steerer tubes are stronger than a straight steerer and it maybe necessary for a frame with a slacker headtube angle for a longer travel fork. As for the Maxle, I'm not sure why they want you to use one of those.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

The 9mm axle and the 15mm Maxle are two different fork specs. The 9mm is for a quick release wheel ,the 15mm is a though axle.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you have the fork on hand or are you shopping for it?

If you have it, it's more a question of whether it's a 120 mm fork that's been adjusted to 100. If the hardware's not long enough, nothing can increase the travel of the fork. RockShox forks can have travel reducing spacers installed. Hunt up the service manual for the fork, then crack it open and see if there's a spacer in there.

If you're still shopping, just buy a fork that ships with the right spec.


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't know why RockShox claims you have to have a tapered steerer and thru axle for a 120mm fork, because if you look up pics of a 2011 Sensor, many show a RockShox 120mm fork with 1-1/8 straight steerer and 9mm quick release. 
Case in point: GT Sensor 2.0 - BikeRadar

So I would cross off these as factors to worry about in finding a 120mm fork.


----------



## willgreg21 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for your replies folks. 

As a result, I plan to purchase either a Recon Silver or XC32 fork and adjust for 120mm travel by removing the spacer. Or possibly have the supplier of the fork do it.

Does anyone know if an Extra Small frame would require a shorter length of travel or a shorter overall length than the specified amount?


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

The frame size will have no effect on the bike's travel. The smaller size means (basically) the toptube and seat tube are shorter to accommodate a smaller rider. Generally they have a shorter stem as well. The frame size in no way affects how much travel it has or is supposed to have. The Sensor is a 120mm (5 inch) travel bike, and should be specced accordingly.

In a quick search on ebay I found pretty much exactly the fork you wanted initially for the bike, likely a take-off from that model: Mountain Bike Fork | eBay

However, if you're willing to spend a bit more, there are plenty of other options out there. Also, if you haven't purchased wheels for the bike yet, I see no reason not to get ones that have a 15mm front hub or are adjustable between 9 and 15mm. Cost permitting of course. If you already have wheels, then disregard.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

willgreg21 said:


> Thanks for your replies folks.
> 
> As a result, I plan to purchase either a Recon Silver or XC32 fork and adjust for 120mm travel by removing the spacer. Or possibly have the supplier of the fork do it.
> 
> Does anyone know if an Extra Small frame would require a shorter length of travel or a shorter overall length than the specified amount?


Do a little homework on this before you type in the credit card number. It's possible to build a 100 mm fork that can't be extended. I don't know if a RockShox fork that comes out of the box as a 100 mm fork is really a 100 mm fork, or a 120 mm fork with a travel reducing spacer.

A while ago, Specialized released some women's bikes that had less travel in the smallest sizes. I haven't heard of anyone else doing it.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

I have the 2012 version of Rockshox Recon TK Solo Air and is adjustable from 80mm to 120mm by adjusting the PSI you put. I also have the Recon R which is similar to TK Coil except it doesn't have a lockout and it's set to 100mm and can't be adjusted externally. I am not sure if you can adjust it internally. Both are 1 1/8" QR 9mm

Hope that helps!


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

hOlykamOtie* said:


> I have the 2012 version of Rockshox Recon TK Solo Air and is adjustable from 80mm to 120mm by adjusting the PSI you put. I also have the Recon R which is similar to TK Coil except it doesn't have a lockout and it's set to 100mm and can't be adjusted externally. I am not sure if you can adjust it internally. Both are 1 1/8" QR 9mm
> 
> Hope that helps!


Your first sentence about the travel vs psi is confusing me. Recons, as far as I know, don't have travel adjust like the Revelations, and even then it's by a switch, not based on air pressure. It sounds like your fork is already set at 120 and sagging to 80mm when it's low air. If you were to lift up the front of the bike when it's at 80, does the fork extend some more?


----------



## willgreg21 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks again folks,

Today I purchased a XC32 Solo Air. The seller has confirmed his fork can be converted to 120mm by removing a spacer and he is doing the conversion before shipment. Travel should increase to 120mm and Axle to Crown length should increase about 20mm. Thanks again for your help, Will


----------

